# YUASA Battery on EU7000is



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

My first EU7000 YUASA battery lasted 2 1/2 years with a Battery Minder attached that entire time - Battery Minder charges and desulfates. Disappointed on battery life and replaced with one from Amazon for just over $30 with same specs. Sold the gen for same model with recent upgrades and it has the YUASA battery. Is there a better replacement battery as I expect the YUASA not to last very long?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yuasa is a good name battery, been around a long time. And the maintainer is…? They’re not all created equal!!!


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Guess so. But simply from the fact that the YUASA is a AGM type battery I expected more.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> And the maintainer is…?


The OP said he had a Battery Minder. That is a top-of-the-line brand.

Battery Tender is another good brand.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Why replace a brand new battery now? You already paid for it so I would just use it. 2 or 3 years down the road, you can replace it with a LiFePO4 battery.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

The original battery that came witth my cheap generator is still going strong 3yrs now and I havent use the gen what I bought it for yet and that is power outages, so battery only charges for about 20mins a month on exercise runs... I will prob replace it come winter time as It cant last much longer surely.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> Why replace a brand new battery now? You already paid for it so I would just use it. 2 or 3 years down the road, you can replace it with a LiFePO4 battery.


No intention of replacing battery until it goes bad. Don't think this inexpensive battery will make 2 years, and if so, wonderful; I'll keep using the same cheap battery. But was wondering if there is a better battery that would provide longer service life than 2 1/2 years with a Battery Minder on it plus being stored in attached garage. Maybe I should keep a spare on hand as this EU7000 is difficult to crank. Speaking of which, do you see a problem giving the dead battery a boost from a car battery while battery is in gen???


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

StormReady said:


> No intention of replacing battery until it goes bad. Don't think this inexpensive battery will make 2 years, and if so, wonderful; I'll keep using the same cheap battery. But was wondering if there is a better battery that would provide longer service life than 2 1/2 years with a Battery Minder on it plus being stored in attached garage. Maybe I should keep a spare on hand as this EU7000 is difficult to crank. Speaking of which, do you see a problem giving the dead battery a boost from a car battery while battery is in gen???


Correction: My new EU7000 has the same standard battery that was in my other EU7000 but wondering what's a good replacement. Go with a cheap battery like I did before or stay with a quality battery with questionable life. I sold the other gen with only a few months on battery so I can't provide its longevity. The 5 1/2 years isn't bad and I could accept that but it's not my experience. BTW, before installing battery and starting the gen, I always fully charge battery first, especially with car batteries. Always read that it's best to slow charge a battery and not to allow the charging system to charge a partially charged battery.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

StormReady said:


> Correction: My new EU7000 has the same standard battery that was in my other EU7000 but wondering what's a good replacement. Go with a cheap battery like I did before or stay with a quality battery with questionable life. I sold the other gen with only a few months on battery so I can't provide its longevity. The 5 1/2 years isn't bad and I could accept that but it's not my experience. BTW, before installing battery and starting the gen, I always fully charge battery first, especially with car batteries. Always read that it's best to slow charge a battery and not to allow the charging system to charge a partially charged battery.


You may be overthinking your battery situation.

Just slap on a quality charger/maintainer and forget about it. The worst case that could happen is that you'll have to take the side cover off and use the recoil. Either that or use a jumper cable connected to your car battery or a dedicated jump battery pack. You have a lot of backup options.

That's why it's important to exercise the generator every so often so you can get to observe it and decide if anything is amiss. If the battery is starting to give up the ghost, you would certainly know when the cranking speed isn't up to its normal cadence.

At the end of the day, the battery is a consumable item and its life is heavily dependent on a lot of factors: Date of manufacture, quality, your maintenance regimen, usage, and the environment... to cite a few.

I maintain more than half a dozen UPSs at home so I've been to where you are now. Battery life on my systems lasts 3 years on average.... some more, others less. That's about right when you live in the hot and humid tropics.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

I would agree with you 100% except for the fact that I tried using the recoil and it wouldn't budge on my other EU7000. Others have mentioned in other posts about the difficulty, if not impossible, in using the recoil.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

@StormReady Would this LiFePO4 battery fit an EU7000?








PowerTex Batteries YTZ10S Lithium Ion LiFePO4 Motorcycle Battery


PowerTex offers premium Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries with 3000-5000 charge cycles vs. 300-500 with SLA. Built-in smart BMS. 1/3 the weight of SLA. Environmentally friendly with no corrosive metals or chemicals. SLA Drop-in Replacement for Motorcycles, ATVs, Scooters, Jetskis, Wave-runners...




powertexbatteries.com


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow, looks like a great battery and appears it will fit without a problem, and weighs about 1/4 of current battery. And life is 5 - 10 years and price, seems like a no brainer. Charging a lithium ion may be different than lead acid or agm, something I need to look into. I know my original Battery Minder would not charge an AGM battery but the new model chargers are no problem.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

If the generator charges the battery while running, dont get a lirhiunm battery as they charge differently to normal batteries and will damage the battery and/or generator.

Edit... Or maybe not,, but someone said that lithium batteries charges differently to the lead acid batteries and the need a different charger? Convert lead acid battery to lithium Replacement and Charging_Greenway battery | E-BIKE Battery-Custom Lithium Battery Pack


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Can I charge LiFePO4 with alternator?

Depending on the quality of the alternator, *it may work fine to charge LiFePO4 batteries without modifications*. However, low-quality alternators with poor voltage regulation can cause the BMS to disconnect LiFePO4 batteries. If the BMS disconnects the batteries the alternator may be damaged


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

The charging system on many small engines are often very primitive. I recently found out that mine just has a half-wave diode between the charging coil and battery. No proper regulator, whatsoever.

I disconnected the charge coil and am now instead using a dedicated smart charger/maintainer.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm beginning to think that OlyP is correct by keeping things simple. Charging and maintaining Ion batteries is different that lead acid, especially keeping an Ion battery fully charged with a minder on it. That said, I'm beginning to also have second thoughts about what I said with the Gen I sold and replaced the YUASA battery after 2 1/2 years. When that battery failed to start the gen, I checked the battery voltage and it registered about 10.5 volts which is dead. So I changed out the battery with an inexpensive lead acid battery. Later sold that gen for the updated version gen. Anyway, and not to draw this subject out any longer than i should, I still had the old battery - checked voltage and still about the same at 10.5. I hooked up the Battery Minder and the battery came up to full charge within 8 hours. I just disconnected the Battery Minder and will let battery rest until tomorrow morning for an accurate voltage check. What's puzzling is that this battery now registers 13.2 with Battery Minder just disconnected. Yet, when minder was connected to this older battery 24/7, there was less than 11 volts when I tried starting engine. Maybe the battery registers a higher voltage when no load and drops suddenly when under load as I checked the voltage after trying to start engine. I'll see what the battery registers tomorrow but I'm now confused about that battery. I may try swapping back in the older battery and see if it starts the engine. If so, then there's an issue with the Battery Minder and not the YUASA battery.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Doing basic voltage measurements on lead-acid batteries can be deceiving. It will often give you a "healthy" open-terminal voltage but as soon as you try to draw juice from it, the internal resistance (due to sulfation) will cause the voltage to drop down to unusable levels. The best way to check the health of a lead-acid battery is by using a tester designed for it.

I have a basic one which I primarily use on our cars.









Amazon.com: Car Battery Tester 12V/24V Battery Load Tester 40-2000CCA Alternator Battery Tester Automotive Battery Analyzer Checker Cranking Charging Test Tool for Car/SUV/Light Truck with Flooded AGM Gel : Automotive


Buy Car Battery Tester 12V/24V Battery Load Tester 40-2000CCA Alternator Battery Tester Automotive Battery Analyzer Checker Cranking Charging Test Tool for Car/SUV/Light Truck with Flooded AGM Gel: Battery Testers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> Doing basic voltage measurements on lead-acid batteries can be deceiving. It will often give you a "healthy" open-terminal voltage but as soon as you try to draw juice from it, the internal resistance (due to sulfation) will cause the voltage to drop down to unusable levels. The best way to check the health of a lead-acid battery is by using a tester designed for it.
> 
> I have a basic one which I primarily use on our cars.
> 
> ...


Yes, what you described is probably exactly what happened. I have a voltage test but not a load tester. My only concern, if called that, is the the Battery Minder was on the battery when the gen was first received, always on 24/7. And the Battery Minder is supposed to be desulfate. With all that, I just got the 2 1/2 years. If that rope crank wasn't so difficult to pull, I wouldn't worry about a battery at all. All my other power equipment except for mower is a pull crank.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Ok OrlyP, just added the load tester to my Amazon want list. Evidently this is something I should have.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

StormReady said:


> Yes, what you described is probably exactly what happened. I have a voltage test but not a load tester. My only concern, if called that, is the the Battery Minder was on the battery when the gen was first received, always on 24/7. And the Battery Minder is supposed to be desulfate. With all that, I just got the 2 1/2 years. If that rope crank wasn't so difficult to pull, I wouldn't worry about a battery at all. All my other power equipment except for mower is a pull crank.


Yeah, I see your dilemma. I'll go on a limb and say you should probably try a different charger/maintainer... but that's me. 

As I said before, a lot of factors come into play that affects battery life. Lead-acid batteries can be very temperamental to maintain. They need to be in their happy place (ie. correct float voltage) for most of their life for you to get the most out of them. Too low, they become sulfated. Too high, it boils out the electrolyte. And then it will change its mind on a whim about what the correct float voltage is depending on the temperature. Perfect ladies, these are.... there's only a narrow chance for you to win in an argument. 😄


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> Yeah, I see your dilemma. I'll go on a limb and say you should probably try a different charger/maintainer... but that's me.
> 
> As I said before, a lot of factors come into play that affects battery life. Lead-acid batteries can be very temperamental to maintain. They need to be in their happy place (ie. correct float voltage) for most of their life for you to get the most out of them. Too low, they become sulfated. Too high, it boils out the electrolyte. And then it will change its mind on a whim about what the correct float voltage is depending on the temperature. Perfect ladies, these are.... there's only a narrow chance for you to win in an argument. 😄


Actually I have 3 of those chargers; one for the mower, one for the gen and one occasionally used for the cars. I agree, there would be a high probablilty of differences if I could compare 3 perfect ladies.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Our batteries are Crank tested with this








Amazon.com: 24V 12V FOXWELL BT705 Car Battery Tester Battery Load Tester Alternator Automotive 100-2000 CCA Auto Cranking Charging System Checker Digital Battery Analyzer for Heavy Duty Truck Boat Motorcycle : Automotive


Buy 24V 12V FOXWELL BT705 Car Battery Tester Battery Load Tester Alternator Automotive 100-2000 CCA Auto Cranking Charging System Checker Digital Battery Analyzer for Heavy Duty Truck Boat Motorcycle: Battery Testers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Maybe your charger/minder isn't working properly and damaging the battery somehow? Like I said my gen is outside 24/7, the battery gets charged 10-20mins a month when testing the generator. The battery is 3yrs old and still going strong, but now I've said that it will die on me.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’ve touched my meter to the battery terminals while the charger is activated to see the different rates of charge that it’s putting into the battery. Maybe doing similar will show an issue or not with your Battery Minder?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure to use smart chargers...
a basic charger can boil a sla battery dry..


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> I’ve touched my meter to the battery terminals while the charger is activated to see the different rates of charge that it’s putting into the battery. Maybe doing similar will show an issue or not with your Battery Minder?


I did that....

With a partially discharged battery, the charger would gradually bring up the battery voltage to about 14.5V. This is gradual because a healthy battery will take up a lot of current. Once the battery becomes full, its current draw starts to taper off so the open terminal voltage goes up. Once the battery hits that 14.5V, the charger goes into float-charge mode (~13.8V) and stays there indefinitely or until something draws from the battery.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Ok, confirmed problem is battery not retaining charge. Although Battery Minder charges the battery to full charge to about 13.2V then goes into sulfate mode, the battery voltage falls below 11V after 8 hours with Battery Minder removed. If I'm not mistaken, the YUASA battery is AGM so it should have much better longevity than standard lead acid. So I'll give this new one another chance. It's been on the Battery Minder 24/7 since buying this gen, except for a couple of days ago to check voltage after the Battery Minder was removed for 24 hours.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we like the solar brand of the chargers
pm if you need links.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

iowagold said:


> we like the solar brand of the chargers
> pm if you need links.


Thanks Paul but I store my gen in the garage, otherwise that would be the perfect option.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

What is the exact model of the Battery Minder?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

People have told me that its not good for some batteries to be kept at 100% charged all the time?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

speedy2019 said:


> People have told me that its not good for some batteries to be kept at 100% charged all the time?


It's a lot nuanced than that....

"Full" means around 14.4 and 14.8V (SLA and AGM, respectively).

What you want happen is after the batteries have been charged to their Full state above, the charger MUST switch to float mode. Float voltage is around 13.2 to 13.8, give or take depending on the specific battery chemistry. Technically, the battery is still Full.... just kept in a float voltage. When maintained this way, the charger/maintainer can remain connected indefinitely without causing any harm to the battery.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> What is the exact model of the Battery Minder?


It's Model 1500, 12V Charger-Maintainer and automatic Full-time Desulfator.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

StormReady said:


> It's Model 1500, 12V Charger-Maintainer and automatic Full-time Desulfator.


So, it would be this one...








BatteryMINDer® Model 1500: 12Volt 1.5 Amp Maintenance Charger-Desulfator


BatteryMINDer 1500 12 volt 1.5 amp temperature compensated charger desulfator extends battery life up to 4x when compared to new, non-maintained batteries.




www.batteryminders.com





I don't believe that one is rated for LiFePO4 if you decide to go with the one in post #11, but this one is...








Amazon.com: Battery Tender Junior 12V Charger and Maintainer: Automatic 12V Powersports Battery Charger and Maintainer for Motorcycle, ATVs, and More - Smart 12 Volt, 750mA Battery Float Chargers - 021-0123 : Automotive


Buy Battery Tender Junior 12V Charger and Maintainer: Automatic 12V Powersports Battery Charger and Maintainer for Motorcycle, ATVs, and More - Smart 12 Volt, 750mA Battery Float Chargers - 021-0123: Battery Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

On our lithium battery equipment, this is the one we use

*CTEK (56-926) LITHIUM US 12 Volt Fully Automatic LiFePO4 Battery Charger*




Amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> People have told me that its not good for some batteries to be kept at 100% charged all the time?


speed
sla batteries need to be full at rest... (sealed lead acid = SLA)
they get funky if they are at a lower state than full charge when sitting..

how ever you can over charge one and boil it if it is on a standard car battery charger.

this is why we use the smart chargers with the desufate feature.
they ramp up and down as well as pulse the trash build up on the plates.

on car batteries we get 8-10 years on them with the little solar brand chargers!
pm for link on those.
and they fit over the top of the battery on the eu7000is gen sets in the battery compartment.
on most other brands they will fit under the battery cover if they are a battery box.

and yes they work on the BIG back up gens as well!
just as long as the battery is SLA 12 volt dc.

i just put one on a cat system this am!
i just by passed the oem charge ckt.
added a 120 vac outlet and a couple of relays for line to gen on the outlet.

it worked slick!
worth the time as well.


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

StormReady said:


> My first EU7000 YUASA battery lasted 2 1/2 years with a Battery Minder attached that entire time - Battery Minder charges and desulfates. Disappointed on battery life and replaced with one from Amazon for just over $30 with same specs. Sold the gen for same model with recent upgrades and it has the YUASA battery. Is there a better replacement battery as I expect the YUASA not to last very long?


I bought a lithium ion battery for mine. How good or bad is it? No idea.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

I've got the EU6500is and just replaced the original Yuasa battery a couple of year ago so it lasted nearly 10 years. I put another Yuasa in and it's working just fine. I don't think you want to be desulfating a battery ongoing. Just once every year or two. All of my batteries (VW TDI, Isuzu Trooper, Chevy Silverado, John Deere lawn tractor, John Deere tractor, Honda Generator) are on Battery Tenders and I have never had to replaced a battery before 8 years, ever. Granted, I live in a temperate zone.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I was about to make a comment on the desulfation feature. I also don't think it's right that a healthy battery is subjected to desulfation, much less if it's done frequently.


----------

